# 04307000 numbers



## Walliams (14 Feb 2007)

My teenage son is receiving calls on his mobile from 04307000. It is not possible to call this number. I called meteor and they said it was probably a business number and said they cant help and suggested we contact the gardai and get the number barred from calling him.

I was also in touch with eircom,they said its an overseas internet number. As you can probably tell im not up to speed on this subject so i would be grateful if anybody can throw some light on it.

Looking forward to heraing from you


----------



## zag (14 Feb 2007)

The short answer is that there is probably little in practical terms that can be done.  As indicated Meteor aren't prepared to do anything.  The Gardai are likely to indicate (after less than a second of consideration) that it is not a criminal offence to make or receive phone calls in general.

Technically there is plenty that *could* be done if the companies involved could be bothered.  The thing is that it should be perfectly possible for users to block particular numbers on the handset or at the network level.  I have never seen such a facility on any mobile handsets.  The logic is easy to implement and they already do this type of thing with variable ringtones where you can get one tone when work rings and another (nice) one when family or friends ring.  All they have to do is add the option to drop a call silently without making any tone.  The carriers could also provide this facility at the network level although it would add a lot of overhead to their call setup.

z


----------



## tiger (14 Feb 2007)

Google can sometimes help, though I got no. for "Industrial Automation Instrumentation" on [broken link removed]  !


----------



## Ciaran187 (14 Feb 2007)

Take it from someone who works for a mobile company. Blocking incoming numbers at the handset level, is handset specific. Some have it, some don't. It should be in either "Phone settings" or "Call settings". It will be listed as "Number Screening" or "Number Filtering".

Blocking at a network level is different. I know for a fact that Meteor do have this facility, as I have availed of it. They will simply ask you to go to your local Garda station and file a complaint of nucience calls. Just say to them "This number is ringing me, I can't stop it. Meteor told me I need to make a report to you before they;ll block it". Get the details of your statement, ring Meteor and tell them what you've done. They'll ask you to fax a copy of the statement accross and within 3 to 5 working days, the number is blocked from ringing you.

The Gardai don't actually do anything because it is not an offense, but making you go to the Gardai is for the benefit of the network, so they don't have to waste time blocking and unblocking numbers every time people fight with their partners.


----------



## bobk (14 Feb 2007)

contact comreg

www.comreg.ie 

advise them that you are getting a nuisance calls from that number and they wil advise accordingly


----------



## jnh (14 Feb 2007)

What happens when your son picks up? Does the call connect, or is it dropped? 

Or is it that your son has missed calls from this number and has been unable to call back? I think I may have the answer but I want to make sure before I get anyone into trouble


----------



## Walliams (15 Feb 2007)

The first couple of times it happened they were missed calls and he tried to call back but its not possible to call this number.

The last time he picked up nobody spoke to him but he could hear people speaking in the background. He was pretty freaked out so any help would be great.


----------



## jnh (15 Feb 2007)

Walliams said:


> The first couple of times it happened they were missed calls and he tried to call back but its not possible to call this number.
> 
> The last time he picked up nobody spoke to him but he could hear people speaking in the background. He was pretty freaked out so any help would be great.


 

OK - my hunch is that the calls are actually coming from the Meteor offices. I have a friend that works in Meteor, and when I miss a call from him, my call catcher message comes from +3534307000. The actual Meteor office reception number is 0_1_4307000, but due to a misconfiguration somewhere the number comes through without the 1 in some cases.


----------



## jnh (15 Feb 2007)

Walliams said:


> The first couple of times it happened they were missed calls and he tried to call back but its not possible to call this number.
> 
> The last time he picked up nobody spoke to him but he could hear people speaking in the background. He was pretty freaked out so any help would be great.


 

OK - my hunch is that the calls are actually coming from the Meteor offices. I have a friend that works in Meteor, and when I miss a call from him, my call catcher message comes from +3534307000. The actual Meteor office reception number is 0_1_4307000, but due to a misconfiguration somewhere the number comes through without the 1 in some cases.

This seems to depend on where the call originates from though as I'm sure I haven't seen this number come through from customer care (although I'm aware that at least some of their customer care staff are based in Waterford)


----------



## armelodie (16 Nov 2012)

YA jsut started getting this issue too, if it was from meteor you'd think the least they could do is leave a message!!


----------

